# What kinda joint is this?????



## maduro (Nov 1, 2014)

Got this photo from a friend who refurbs furniture and I have no idea how this joint is made. Anybody know??


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

It may have a more specific name however it's just a lock joint.


----------



## trophy (Oct 17, 2009)

Steve Neul said:


> It may have a more specific name however it's just a lock joint.


Agreed I know it as a box lock joint, I hope that helps some:yes:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

It was most likely made by hand planes.

George


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Looks like a very fancy locking rabet. There's probably a technical term, but who needs those


----------



## jdonhowe (Jul 25, 2014)

> It was most likely made by hand planes.


 To me, it looks like it could be made with a series of rabbet and dado cuts on the table saw.


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

Just a boxed lock joint. You wanna see something fancy you should look up a lock miter joint.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

It's called a drawer lock joint. There are others with the same name but don't lock like this one. Actually, quite easy to make. Only two cuts on the drawer front, three on the sides, typically done on the table saw with dado blades. The joint slides together from the vertical. The drawer bottoms fit in a groove, both in the sides and the drawer front which locks the joint from being able to move up or down. Great drawer joint if you are not using false drawer fronts, although, it works well for just boxes with loose fronts. Also works with lipped/beaded overlay drawer fronts. Hardwood is a better choice than softer species. Not a well known joint and under utilized.


----------

